

She.codes: social coding school for women - touristtam
http://now.she.codes/

======
paulhauggis
"Educate women and girls to create the next wave of skilled female
technologists."

A gender imbalance cannot be solved by another gender imbalance.

In my home town there is a startup incubator that took pride in the fact that
they were trying to solve the "gender imbalance". This was done by putting
pressure on all of the males that were there and making them feel
uncomfortable through policies..and many of them quit. On top of this, female
founders were charged less money, which is clear discrimination.

Fast forward 2 years and there are no more males using the space.

They still continue to talk about how much they support "diversity". Diversity
isn't supporting one gender over another (in fact, it's the exact opposite).
It's supporting both genders equally, but it seems like the trend now when
talking about "diversity" or "equality" is to give special treatment to one
race, gender, or sexual orientation, which is just, plain, wrong.

~~~
touristtam
I do agree on your point. Positive discrimination is not the solution. However
I find interesting the description of the social community setting they are
envisioning, that's why I share the page in the first place. :)

~~~
paulhauggis
This may be the case, but they don't accept males. It's in the FAQ, which I
find unsettling. This is not acceptable in almost any other setting, but I
don't see any outrage.

